# Temple of Elemental Evil - Does it run on XP/Vista?



## haakon1 (Dec 15, 2008)

I've got Temple of Elemental Evil.  It was buggy of course (the can't open doors bug and can't pick up items bugs were "interesting", but went away eventually), but it used to run, more or less, on Windows XP.

At some point about a year ago, it just stopped working -- wouldn't boot all the way up anymore.  I think it was due to an XP automatic update of some sort, possibly moving from XP to XP SP2.

Does anybody know if it will run on Vista?  Or if there's a way to make it run on the "current" (most recently updated by Windows Update) version of XP?

I tried looking at Atari's support site and switching some random settings on my PC when this happened, but nothing worked.  The support was pretty useless, of course, since Atari is a useless company that was going bankrupt at the time.

Secondary question: Any other games that run pure, real 3.0 or 3.5 rules, single player controlling a party, on PC?  Not looking for DDO, but real D&D rules.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2008)

You should try looking for the Circle of 8 patches... they made the game run smooth before Atari even bothered to make a patch, and they continued to improve the game... quite possible they have a solution for this as well.

I think NWN2 is party-based and pretty closely following 3.5 rules; havn't played it yet, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Remus Lupin (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm a big Neverwinter Nights 2 fan. I'm playing through the second expansion right now and enjoying it immensely. One thing I like is that they've worked in an interesting trade system, so you can actually set up and run a business.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been playing it on vista using bootcamp on my Mac. Fun game.

Be sure to get the patches. It became a much better experience once I gave my party Magic Item Creation feats.


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 16, 2008)

Get the circle of 8 patches. Yes, it runs on Vista.


----------



## haakon1 (Dec 19, 2008)

I appreciate the assistance.  If anyone else is looking for the Circle of Eight (with mods and patches for this game) it's here:

Circle of Eight Forum - Powered by vBulletin

But . . . after removing, reloading, doing 2 Atari patches, and Co8 5.5.0 batch of 180 Mb of fixes . . . I still get it to boot up beyond the Atari and Troika screens.  I asked a detailed question about it over there.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Dec 19, 2008)

the CO8 forums are probably the bes tplace, to ask.

OK, important point
the CO8 fan fix, adds a different "FRONT END" (short cut on desktop to a different start file), you do NOT start the game with the usual TOEE shortcut, but use the CO8 one instead, k? 

it lets you set the party to up to 6 members, maximum levels  you can reach in the game,etc etc, if you so wish.


IMHO, it's a vastly better game than NWN1 and 2, as I hate real time D&D CRPG.
NWN games are really good and I enjoy them (the story in NWN2 is really good), but I can't get to enjoy the real _strategy _of D&D ina real time game, which ruins it for me.

D&D is a *turn based game!* real time sucks unless it's 1st person with a multiplayer liek D&D Online.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Dec 19, 2008)

doublepost, doh!


----------



## haakon1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> the CO* forums are probably the best place, to ask




Sadly, no reply there.  Perhaps because I responded to a thread where someone else seems to have a similar problem, so nobody noticed it's new content/not resolved.  I don't think it was for the other person either, though.



Silverblade The Ench said:


> OK, important point:
> the CO8 fan fix, adds a different "FRONT END" (shortcut on desktop to a different start file), you do _not _start the game with the usual TOEE shortcut, but use the CO8 one instead, k?




Yup, I did all that, but it still doesn't work.  I thought that was the cure and that my problem was probably a common one (thus the need for a different front end), but perhaps I have an abnormal problem.  Maybe something about too new a version of .Net Framework or something.



Silverblade The Ench said:


> Sorry, but 1st to 3rd ed's starting at level 1 as a total whimp, is just no fun, and it's easy to get stomped in TOEE early on




Yes, yes it is.  I decided to show my wife how D&D works with TOEE (when it was working for me, last year).  She managed to beat the giant frogs, but got a TPK in the Moathouse fight. Bwahahaha!  Now she thinks D&D is even dumber than before.  



Silverblade The Ench said:


> IMHO, it's a vastly better game than NWN1 and 2, as I hate real time D&D CRPG. TOEE is the best D&D CRPG, ever as far as I'm concerned, simply beautiful (when patched!)




So, NWN is real time?  Yucks.  Is TOEE the only "real" D&D rules (turned based, same rules a print edition) version of D&D that will work (for other people, not me) these days?

If Icewind Dale is the real deal, I'm thinking I should just cut my losses and get a new game.




Silverblade The Ench said:


> D&D is a *turn based game!* real time sucks unless it's 1st person with a multiplayer like D&D Online.




Agreed.  A friend showed me DDO for about an hour.  Fun, I suppose, but not D&D to me.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 20, 2008)

Give them some time to answer... but yeah, it's quite possible, that the solution to your problem is not known, if it is not a common one.

If you want turn-based, then you will have to look for older games, pretty much, so no 3rd Edition.

Baldur's Gate / Icewind Dale for example.
There's a collection with all expansions and everything for both available (it also includes NWN1, IIRC).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Dec 22, 2008)

Have Vista and using the Co8 patches it will run for me.
But the Front End crashes grrrrrr.


----------



## Tharkun (Dec 22, 2008)

Circle of Eight patches are what you need to get as they work to get the game running as it was supposed to be played.


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2008)

Tharkun said:


> Circle of Eight patches are what you need to get as they work to get the game running as it was supposed to be played.




but beware -- the co8 patch isn't perfect. i installed it and later got a "save game corrupted" error and was unable to load my game. it was at that point that i uninstalled it. 

messy


----------

